# Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?



## Axtwerfer (22. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, mir einen Tank ca. 40 l selbst einzubauen. 1. Es geht mir auf den Zeiger, auf See mit dem Schlauch dauernd rumzusauen und 2. möchte ich mehr Gewicht in Richtung Bug bringen. Abgesehen davon ist eine Tankanzeige auf dem Cockpit auch was schönes.

Die Frage ist nur, wo bau ich den vorne rein ?
In der Kajüte ist nicht gerade viel Platz, aber unter den Matten ist doch vorne ein ausgeschäumter Schwimmkörper, wenn ich dort den Tank einbauen kann, selbstverständlich mit seperaten Einfüllstutzen und auch Entlüftungsloch nach außen was kann passieren ? 

Wird sich das Fahrverhalten grundlegend ändern? Ich meine ein 40 L. Kunststofftank sauber aus dem Schwimmkörper rausgeschnitten, den Rest dann wieder ausgeschäumt.|kopfkrat oder gibt es evtl. mit der Versicherung Probleme ( falls was passiert )? 

Hat jemand schon einen Einbautank im Quicky 460 ?
Wäre fürn Tipp sehr dankbar

Noch was,  ich würde gern einen kleinen Hilfsmotor zusätzlich zum 50 PS Mercury hinten mit dran machen, 
zum Trolling, aber natürlich auch aus Sicherheitsgründen, falls die Maschine mal ausfallen sollte.
Das Boot hat ca. 600-700 kg mit 2 Personen und allen Gerödel. Reichen da ca. 3 PS ( 4 Takt) aus? 

Ein 3 PS oder ein 5 PS ist ja auch schon ein kleiner Gewichtsunterschied, vom Preis natürlich auch.

Hoffe auf ein paar Antworten :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

einen schönen guten abend,ich würde das lieber nicht machen hatte mal ein boot wo vorne ein tank eingebaut war und die Belüftung vorne im bug da war der benzingestank  unerträglich dann wurde die Belüftung nach aussen gelegt und bei stürmischer see ging anschließend nix mehr weil wasser über die entlüftung nach innen gelaufen war.mitder Versicherung könnte es auch Probleme geben da das boot instabil werden könnte, nimm doch einfach 2 30 Liter tanks die du zusammenschaltest und 3ps sind gut aber 5 sind besser und vom gewicht sind da die unterschiede nicht sooo groß


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

Hallo esox02,

ich wollte auch in erster linie versuchen, soviel Gewicht wie es geht nach vorne zu bringen. Idealerweise mit dem Tank, da durch 35 Liter Tank hinten, Motor, 2 Personen, 2 Downrigger, und nun bald noch der Zusatzmotor das Boot bald Männchen macht.

Wir sind schon zu Dritt schlecht ins Gleiten gekommen, erst wenn einer in die Kajüte geht, dann geht der Kahn ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

das dachte ich mir schon aber da gibt es trimmklappen die du anbauen kannst musst aber nicht an den Motor diese plastikflügel die kannste vergessen die bringen nur ne gute Steuerung im langsamen Bereich nee richtige aus V4 A mit verstellbarer Trimmung per Stellschrauben das dauert erst mal bist du die richtige Trimmung hast...habe übersteuert da gings dann ins wasser mit der spitze ....aber danach super.


----------



## volkerm (23. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

Ich wuerde das lassen. M.E sind die Quicksilver- Boote rumpfseitig auf hohe Motorisierung gebaut- steckt ja Mercury marine hinter.
Das wenige an Gewichtsverlagerung wiegt den Gestank, das Geld, und das Ex- Risiko nicht auf.


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

Ich habe ja schon diese Hydro Plastikflügel am Motor... Vill. sind richtige Trimmklappen doch besser.

Was sagt Ihr zu dem Hilfsmotor ? Habe gerade ein Angebot vorliegen : Parsun, 4 Takt , 2,6 PS für 360 VB. Ich weiß, ist nicht gerade die Top Marke, aber für 3-4 mal Trollen im Jahr oder als Heimbringer reicht der doch oder ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon diese Hydro Plastikflügel am Motor... Vill. sind richtige Trimmklappen doch besser.
> 
> Was sagt Ihr zu dem Hilfsmotor ? Habe gerade ein Angebot vorliegen : Parsun, 4 Takt , 2,6 PS für 360 VB. Ich weiß, ist nicht gerade die Top Marke, aber für 3-4 mal Trollen im Jahr oder als Heimbringer reicht der doch oder ?



nimm wenigstens 5 PS wenn wirklich mal was ist dann haste was 2.6 ist zu wenig ,gut bei glatter See...aber wann hast du mal Ententeich denn ich gehe davon aus das du auf die Ostsee willst......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Hallo esox02,
> 
> ich wollte auch in erster linie versuchen, soviel Gewicht wie es geht nach vorne zu bringen. Idealerweise mit dem Tank, da durch 35 Liter Tank hinten, Motor, 2 Personen, 2 Downrigger, und nun bald noch der Zusatzmotor das Boot bald Männchen macht.
> 
> Wir sind schon zu Dritt schlecht ins Gleiten gekommen, erst wenn einer in die Kajüte geht, dann geht der Kahn ab.



du kannst dir auch Bleibarren vorne reinlegen die sind schwer nehmen aber nicht viel platz weg.


----------



## volkerm (23. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

Parsun ist ab Werk schon Schrott. Diese Hydrodinger auch. Geh andere Wege.


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*

Das Ziel ist ja nicht, unbedingt das Boot noch schwerer zu machen, deswegen fällt die Bleibarrenidee  schon mal weg ( obwohl ich die große Pilkertasche schon ganz vorne im Bug verstaue und die wiegt schon mal was )|rolleyes es geht um eine optimale Gewichtsverteilung, daher auch die Idee den Kraftstofftank Bugwärts einzubauen. Ich habe auch schon ne 80 AhP Gelbatterie zum Betreiben der Kühlbox vorne mit reingepackt, ging auch ganz gut, nur in der Kälteren Jahreszeit brauch ich sowas eigendlich nicht. Wie geschrieben, will ich möglichst Gewicht sparen.

Ich denke jetzt ernsthaft über die Anschaffung der Trimmklappen nach, ich glaube das geht am schnellsten und Versicherungs-Technisch auch kein Problem.

und wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich mit 2,6 Ps gegen die Welle Trolle, dann überzeugt mich doch die stärkere 5 PS Variante.

Axti:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Quicksilver 460 Einbautank ?*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist ja nicht, unbedingt das Boot noch schwerer zu machen, deswegen fällt die Bleibarrenidee schon mal weg ( obwohl ich die große Pilkertasche schon ganz vorne im Bug verstaue und die wiegt schon mal was )|rolleyes es geht um eine optimale Gewichtsverteilung, daher auch die Idee den Kraftstofftank Bugwärts einzubauen. Ich habe auch schon ne 80 AhP Gelbatterie zum Betreiben der Kühlbox vorne mit reingepackt, ging auch ganz gut, nur in der Kälteren Jahreszeit brauch ich sowas eigendlich nicht. Wie geschrieben, will ich möglichst Gewicht sparen.
> 
> Ich denke jetzt ernsthaft über die Anschaffung der Trimmklappen nach, ich glaube das geht am schnellsten und Versicherungs-Technisch auch kein Problem.
> 
> ...



und sikaflex nicht vergessen......#6


----------

